# What time in Charlotte on?



## littlenordic (3 August 2012)

cant remember what time she is on. Dont want to miss her!


----------



## Mlini (3 August 2012)

2.10. Theres just two more riders before her


----------



## DuckToller (3 August 2012)

14.10 - soon!


----------



## littlenordic (3 August 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------

